# Windowsfreigabe



## Humus (14. Sep 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem, an dem ich schon längere Zeit arbeite:

Wie finde ich heraus welche Freigaben auf einem Windows-PC sind?

Also: Ich habe die IP-Adresse des PCs und er befindet sich im Netzwerk.

Ich kann auch über z.B new File ("\\192.168.178.5\Shared") auf die Freigabe "Shared" zugreifen. Aber wie bekomme ich heraus, dass es diese Freigabe gibt?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Sep 2006)

http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## thE_29 (14. Sep 2006)

Wenn du selber hantieren willst, via net view <ip> sieht man das auch!

Musst halt zurückparsen, etc..


----------

